# Morgan 28 in restoration



## gravitta (May 16, 2011)

Just purchased a 72 Morgan Out island 28. In the 80's. We cruised a Coronado 35 from FT Lauderdale to DC and back to St Simons. I am a soon to be former teacher, specializing in Physics and robotics. I did engineering for a number of years and am nearing retirement. I have a number of technical skills and look forward to rebuilding this little cruiser. 

The 28 is sound ,deck and hull and mostly needs superficial and cosmetic repairs. The rigging is mostly intact and only one shroud with a broken strand. The boat is at Shellman Bluff on the GA coast and I will be starting serious restoration efforts in about 2 weeks. It is on an I beam trailer at the moment. 

Starting with wiring and completing the plumbing begun by the previous owner. Will also be redoing all cushions and painting. Some trim work inside is needed and some slight damage to the rub rail in about a 1 ft long area. 

The big thing is inboard power. I am looking at small diesels and exploring the possibility of either an electric or possibly even trying a hybrid system. 

I would appreciate any insight some might have on some of the details of the 28 and recent experiences with upgrades and improvements. i have been out of the sailing life for too many years. 

I am also interested in discussions of the trend such as in GA to limit the time a person can stay on their boat . It seems like an incredible infringement on personal liberty. Regulate discharge and such, sure, but the time spent on the boat... oppressive in my mind. Fortunately we have a camper near the marina that can be used.

Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## jaymckay (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi! Hows it coming? i recently purchased a morgan 28 and am restoring it too.. I started with electrical, and moving on to trim as well. Its hull to deck joint is highly visible almost everywhere and it looks really thin on the edges of deck and hull viewing from inside. If your still around, I'd like to hear how your progress is, thanks!


----------



## gravitta (May 16, 2011)

Jay.

Its going fairly well. I finished the hull and bottom paint and have the new engine in the cabin. Put the boat in the water 5-6 weeks ago and a few weeks thereafter got the mast up. This last week I painted the topsides. If you do facebook, look up Alan Gravitt and send a friend request to me. I have pictures on the page.

I found a great Farymann deisel and it cranked right up and ran like a sewing machine. Still have to get the motor bed set up and it all mounted.

I encountered a problem with the shrouds. The rigging was down when I got the boat. When I put it back up, the shrouds were all too short and had fittings, multiple fittings that made up the shortage, but all were not present. We tied off the ones we could not connect and I went to West Marine to get additional pcs. First they did not have them and second they wanted about $40 each, for a total of over $400. Instead i have purchased some 316 stainless bar stock to make little extenders for the shrouds. that should do it. The boat is at Shellman Bluff, about 30 miles north of Brunswick. Possibly some time we might swap visits to look at the two boats.


----------



## jaymckay (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice to hear from ya! Youve got quite a bit of progress done!! sorry to hear about the shroud issue, but easily resolved!

Im still tickin along on mine and today pulled out maybe 15 lbs of sludge, nails, cloth, oil everywhere, CRAP out of the bilge... complete ignorance of previous owner.. hopefully now shell smell better..

My prop shaft/ coupling/ packing nut area is extremely corroded,, to the point where i dont feel comfortable taking her out. I have plenty of plans but have gotten in the habit of starting one project while in the middle of another... 
anyways i friend requested you and hope to share some pics or so,, Keep in contact if you have issues/ questions i may be able to help.. and hopefully you can do the samee! 

J


----------

